# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  El Gobierno Murciano y Valenciano tras un pacto, acaban de comprar Entrepeñas y Buendía por 300 millones de Euros.

## REEGE

INOCENTE, INOCENTE... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Cantarín y compañia no os asusteis que hoy es 28 de Diciembre!!!!

----------


## nando

> INOCENTE, INOCENTE...
> 
> Cantarín y compañia no os asusteis que hoy es 28 de Diciembre!!!!


 de inocente nada de nada esa verdad va a misa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

Pues cuando lo lea Cantarín, le va a dar un infarto :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## cantarin

> Pues cuando lo lea Cantarín, le va a dar un infarto


AY MADRE!!!!!

MADRE MIA QUE SUSTO ME HABEIS METIDO EN EL CUERPO!!!!, 

Que bien me conoceis!!! madre mia, podeis jurar que me habeis metido el miedo en el cuerpo, leer eso en los nuevos mensajes da miedo!!!!

MAdre mia, uff, todavia estoy que no me repongo de verdad!!!!


Si serán los santos inocentes pero yo con lo credulo que soy, madre mia que subidon me dio el corazón... Ya me estaba yo imaginando cosas, me veia mi querido entrepeñas como las fotos aquellas que puse, al 10% y si llega, madre mia.

que susto me habeis metido compañeros jajajaja

----------


## REEGE

Que éstos por no tenerte que oirte... No son capazes de hacer tal locura!!! Tienen que lidiar con un gran defensor como tú de los Mares de Castilla La Mancha... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , y eso no es nada fácil... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cantarin

> Que éstos por no tenerte que oirte... No son capazes de hacer tal locura!!! Tienen que lidiar con un gran defensor como tú de los Mares de Castilla La Mancha..., y eso no es nada fácil...


Hola reege

Chico de verdad, ¡¡que susto me has metido!!!... yo que leo eso, madre que vuelco me ha dado el corazon, de verdad... todavia anda un poco revuelto el corazon.

La de cosas que se han pasado por la cabeze en un isntante cuando he leido eso. MAdre llega a ser eso verdad y no se, mne voy a la moncloa mismo a ver a Zapatero a decirle que de donde se saca esa opcion de compra, que eso no se vende por nada de mundo y menos "a esos" que lo dejan como el desierto del sahara, sin una gota de agua. Es como poner a los lobos cuidando del rebaño de ovejas...

Puedes jurar que me has gastado la inocentada del dia, madre mia que susto y como me lo he creido, ya cuando he empezado a leer los post ya me he ido tranquilizando poco a poco.

un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Jajajajaja, pobre de cantarin. Vaya susto que le has dado REEGE. Has hecho la inocentada del año. Esto ha sido como si a mí me dijesen que el José Torán se ha reventado. No quiero ni pensarlo, mejor me callo :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## cantarin

> Jajajajaja, pobre de cantarin. Vaya susto que le has dado REEGE. Has hecho la inocentada del año. Esto ha sido como si a mí me dijesen que el José Torán se ha reventado. No quiero ni pensarlo, mejor me callo.


Gracias por la comprension amigo embalses, es que cuando uno tiene un niño bonito y te lo tocan aunque sea de palabras, madre como se revuelve uno, jajajajaja.

Ciertamente me han dado la inocentada del año. jajajaja.

un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Gracias por la comprension amigo embalses, es que cuando uno tiene un niño bonito y te lo tocan aunque sea de palabras, madre como se revuelve uno, jajajajaja.
> 
> Ciertamente me han dado la inocentada del año. jajajaja.
> 
> un saludo.


Para eso estamos :Embarrassment: .
Ahora analizando el invento de REEGE, ¿crees que se ha quedado corto con el precio? Yo creo que sí  :Big Grin: .

----------


## cantarin

Ciuertamente han comprado muy barato, pero vamos no va en disonacia con la idea que tienen de los dos almacenes de agua, poco les importa el precio y como esten,  solo quieren el agua, asi que si cuesta mas barato mejor, eso que ganan.

Quien sabe cual sería el precio real, pero vamos no creo que fuera inferior a 900 millones, que es mucha cantidad de agua la que mueven, y  la superficie que tienen, que tela lo que ocupan los jodios. Que aunque sea tierra inundada a veces pero es mucha tierra y mucha agua.

un saludo.

----------

